# Mauro da Mantova morto per Covid



## admin (28 Dicembre 2021)

Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
> COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.


Spero solo sia stato curato al meglio e non lasciato morire per demeriti


----------



## Albijol (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
> COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.


Darwin


----------



## chicagousait (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
> COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.


Non riesco a dispiacermi


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Darwin


Già, morti evitabilissime, ma se vogliamo lasciar fare alla selezione naturale avremmo migliaia di morti giornalieri assolutamente evitabili nel 2021

Comunque un peccato, pace all' anima sua.

Anche se non capisco quali meccanismi psicologici scattino in una persona di 60 anni, diamine lo sai che il vaccino ti salva letteralmente la vita a quell' età, specialmente se sei obeso.
E se non lo sai, devi capirlo se sei intelligente e accettare il rischio ( comunque sovrastimato), perchè il gioco vale assolutamente la candela

Capisco molto di più la riluttanza di gente di 30/40 anni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
> COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.


Onestamente non mi mancherà, e l'essero no vax è l'ultima delle ragioni per le quali provo profondo disprezzo per quest'uomo.
A mente fredda, probabilmente un disgraziato come tanti gravato dal peso del fallimento umano di una vita tutto sommato buttata, roba che può far uscire di testa come è successo a questo signore ben prima del covid


----------



## sacchino (28 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spero solo sia stato curato al meglio e non lasciato morire per demeriti


Purtroppo o per fortuna i nostri medici il loro dovere (forse anche di più) lo fanno.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Onestamente non mi mancherà, e l'essero no vax è l'ultima delle ragioni per le quali provo profondo disprezzo per quest'uomo.
> A mente fredda, probabilmente un disgraziato come tanti gravato dal peso del fallimento umano di una vita tutto sommato buttata, roba che può far uscire di testa come è successo a questo signore ben prima del covid


Dici?

Il problema è che la gente, sovrastima la propria importanza nel mondo.

Bisognerebbe stare più sereni in generale; comportarsi bene e non ledere volontariamente il prossimo.
Avere la coscienza pulita e dormire sereni.

Per me il fallimento umano è roba che non esiste, è solo dovuta alle false aspettative ed sopratutto inutili, che riponiamo in noi stessi.

In realtà il giorno che capiremo che nessuno di noi vale un soldo bucato in senso assoluto, staremo tutti meglio e con meno frustrati in giro.

Basta guardare i social per capire come ormai la gente è ridotta: 
la fuori, c'è pieno di gente che è davvero convinta che a qualcuno freghi un fico secco di vedere 1 foto a settimana di tuo figlio, o di te che bevi un aperitivo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
> COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.


Un pazzo scriteriato. Dispiace perché dopo Donato da Varese la Zanzara perde un altro pezzo da 90 ma se l’è cercata


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2021)

Oh, e che diamine. È morto.

Meno male che il Covid doveva renderci migliori…


----------



## princeps (28 Dicembre 2021)

la gente che quasi è compiaciuta mi spaventa....magari sono le stesse persone che sostenevano uno dei grandi slogan "ne usciremo migliori" o sono quelli che si vaccinano "per gli altri" e "per altruismo"

r.i.p mauro


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
> COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.


La morte di quest'uomo, pace all'anima sua, non doveva essere notizia.
Così come lui non doveva essere a La Zanzara, così come altri no vax non dovrebbero essere ospitati in TV, in Radio, o in qualsiasi media che abbia una voce, per "5 minuti di celebrità".

Di fatto, i no vax non portano avanti neanche un opinione.

E' come se io domani dicessi che gli asini volano e qualcuno mi desse ascolto.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> la gente che quasi è compiaciuta mi spaventa....magari sono le stesse persone che sostenevano uno dei grandi slogan "ne usciremo migliori" o sono quelli che si vaccinano "per gli altri" e "per altruismo"
> 
> r.i.p mauro


In effetti si puo' gioire quando muore un assassino, un pedofilo o un mafioso.

Ma non perchè uno ha idee strambe o diverse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In effetti si puo' gioire quando muore un assassino, un pedofilo o un mafioso.
> 
> Ma non perchè uno ha idee strambe o diverse.


Quello che mi spaventa è pensare che senza quei 5 minuti di celebrità, magari questo si sarebbe pure vaccinato e oggi sarebbe vivo.. Ma vistosi catapultato tra i "famosi" x le sue posizioni alla fine è stato quasi sfruttato, un po' mi viene in mente quella del coviddi..sta gente trasformata in caricature che ci credono davvero.. Poracci..


----------



## Giofa (28 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In effetti si puo' gioire quando muore un assassino, un pedofilo o un mafioso.
> 
> Ma non perchè uno ha idee strambe o diverse.


Vero, verissimo e sono il primo a dispiacermi della morte di Mauro, vera macchietta stralunata. Ricordiamo però che nell'ultimo intervento si vantava di essere andato al supermercato con la febbre e abbassandosi la mascherina. Magari se lo sarà inventato, però insomma. Comunque non si dovrebbe mai gioire per la morte altrui, ma io ricordo di aver letto di molto peggio quando è morto Gino Strada


----------



## MagicBox (28 Dicembre 2021)

Leggo che aveva rifiutato l’intubazione, non capisco come si possa arrivare a questo…

in ogni caso, R.I.P.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> E' come se io domani dicessi che gli asini volano e qualcuno mi desse ascolto.



Questo lo fanno già i politici,eppure hanno milioni di "estimatori".
O le varie religioni.


----------



## Mika (28 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spero solo sia stato curato al meglio e non lasciato morire per demeriti


Era un negazionista, nelle prime fasi del covid ha espressamente detto che andava al supermarket da positivo, ha rifiutato il ricovero "per qualcosa che non esiste", quando lo hanno convinto era nella fase più acuta.


----------



## princeps (28 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> La morte di quest'uomo, pace all'anima sua, non doveva essere notizia.
> Così come lui non doveva essere a La Zanzara, così come altri no vax non dovrebbero essere ospitati in TV, in Radio, o in qualsiasi media che abbia una voce, per "5 minuti di celebrità".
> *
> Di fatto, i no vax non portano avanti neanche un opinione.
> ...


"Il Green pass è una misura con i quali i cittadini possono continuare a svolgere attività con la garanzia di ritrovarsi tra persone che non sono contagiose." cit di un no vax? AH NO


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Rip.
Se non altro è stato coerente fino alla fine,non come quelli che passano da negozionisti a vaccinisti nell'arco di 24ore,con tanto di video di "ammenda" dal letto di ospedale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dici?
> 
> Il problema è che la gente, sovrastima la propria importanza nel mondo.
> 
> ...


In linea di massima sono d'accordo con te, ma permettimi un filo di pragmatismo.
Nella vita ciò che conta è sentirsi realizzati: il signore in questione non aveva famiglia e passave le giornate a urlare frasi censurabili su una trasmissione radiofonica in cui tutti ridevano di lui (bonariamente o meno, poco importa)
A sentire i suoi deliri tra l'altro si evince che era una persona profondamente frustrata e infuriata col mondo.
Non esattamente quello che auspicherei per una vita ben spesa, ecco... Non serve diventare presidenti della repubblica, ma nemmeno dei mauro da mantova.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Dicembre 2021)

A me (e a tutti voi sinceramente) non frega nulla.
Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.

Sto tizio non era nè un eroe nè un martire, bensì, oggettivamente, un povero scemo. 
Io sono contro ogni forma di ipocrisia, per me qua non si può parlare di no-vax, coerenza etc, questo era semplicemente un ******* esibizionista di cui nessuno sentirà la mancanza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2021)

il punto della discussione dovrebbe essere che il novax pensa all'accaduto e riflette sulla sua posizione, mentre come al solito si stravolge tutto e il punto diventa che gli altri sono cattivi perchè non versano lacrime su questo personaggio.
io non so neanche chi è, è la 1a volta che lo sento nominare, ma se va in giro ai supermercati ad infettare la gente apposta... non lo dico ma ci siamo capiti.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
> COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.


Stessa identica cosa accaduta ad un mio compaesano che oltretutto aveva il fisico di un toro pareva invincibile... purtroppo non esser vaccinati e curarsi tardivamente più si è giovani più espone a rischi enormi che la malattia abbia già fatto danni irreversibili e possa condurre nei peggiori casi alla morte. 

Pace all'anima sua, leggendo le storie di queste persone l'unica parola che riesco a dire è peccato, ogni dipartita evitabile credo sia una sconfitta un pò per tutti da un certo punto di vista.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Oh, e che diamine. È morto.
> 
> Meno male che il Covid doveva renderci migliori…



.

Trovo certi commenti estremamente inopportuni. A quanto pare chi la pensa diversamente dal mainstream merita il peggio. Se ha avuto torto a posteriori, non è una cosa sulla quale compiacersi. Anche chi ha idee strampalate a volte può dare spunto a osservazioni ineteressanti, che ti costringono almeno a riflettere per farsene un motivo.

Detto questo, ricordiamoci che la civiltà umana si basa sulla evoluzione, e adesso sappiamo che la Terra gira intorno al Sole per merito di visionari che sono andati contro tutto e tutti.


----------



## Devil man (28 Dicembre 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Non riesco a dispiacermi


come a me non dispiace per tutti gli assessori pro-vax morti per "malore improvviso" dopo il vaccino e di questi malori improvvisi ce ne sono di più dei famosi no-vax morti.

nessuna correlazione







Alcune sue perle...su Facebook

“_Ieri mattina seconda dose della dittatura sanitaria. *E siccome sono un duro, nessun sintomo, neanche una trombosi passeggera.* Vero che il virus lo sconfiggo con il Campari, però anche il vaccino può fare la sua parte giocando di squadra. "

"Chi non salta è un antivax, chi non salta è un antivax, oh oh_“.

“_Ci sono ignoranti, non a caso fascisti, che scrivono che al posto dei vaccini si dovrebbero fare le cure domiciliari contro il Covid-19_“


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> come a me non dispiace per tutti gli assessori pro-vax morti per "malore improvviso" dopo il vaccino e di questi malori improvvisi ce ne sono di più dei famosi no-vax morti.
> 
> nessuna correlazione


E' certo che in seguito all'arrivo del Covid il numero di infarti et simili sia cresciuto... come è certo, studiato e dimostrato che chi ha avuto il Covid in forma aggressiva diventa in numerosissimi casi soggetto a rischio di fenomeni cardiovascolari che necessita di un anticoagulante per abbassare questo livello di rischio aumentato.. non il contrario. 

E a chi si vaccina salvo rarissimi casi la malattia non si presenta in forma grave.. liberi di avere ognuno la propria idea ma cerchiamo di non inventare scienza, per quello esistono medici e scienziati.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2021)

R.I.P. ma in ogni caso questo qui era un pazzo, nonché uno dei tanti che non fanno altro che, indirettamente, mettere in ridicolo le persone lucide mentalmente che non negano il covid ma allo stesso tempo si fanno due domande sul vaccino, perché ce ne sono e non sono rappresentati da questo qui.


----------



## Marilson (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
> COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.



Ascolto la Zanzara da anni, sono un fedelissimo. Maurone ci manchera' tantissimo. Veramente un grande dispiacere per me.


----------



## diavolo (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Da Mantova, l’opinionista no vax reso celebre da La Zanzara, è morto a causa del
> COVID. L’uomo era ricoverato da diverso tempo ma non ce l’ha fatta.


Inzialmente pensavo che questi "personaggi" della zanzara fossero tutti costruiti. Questo aveva pure rifiutato l'intubazione se non sbaglio.


----------



## Marilson (28 Dicembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Inzialmente pensavo che questi "personaggi" della zanzara fossero tutti costruiti. Questo aveva pure rifiutato l'intubazione se non sbaglio.



Maurone era verissimo, altro che costruito. Il mio cruccio e' non averlo potuto conoscere quando ne ho avuto la possibilita'. 

Comunque non voleva neanche farsi ricoverare, lo ha convinto Cruciani. Il fatto che ha rifiutato l'intubazione non e' vero, e' stato intubato circa 1 settimana dopo il ricovero ed e' rimasto cosi per 2-3 settimane. Non c'e' stato nulla da fare. Lui era sovrappeso, fumatore, e aveva avuto bypass coronarici. Non stava certo messo bene di suo. Aveva l'eta' di mio padre (che per fortuna ha fatto tre dosi, anche lui e' in sovrappeso ed e' ex fumatore. Non fosse vaccinato, non dormirei la notte).


----------



## danjr (28 Dicembre 2021)

Fondamentalmente mi dispiace, è stato in parte vittima di chi gli va dato risalto in questo periodo. In ogni caso riposi in pace


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Trovo certi commenti estremamente inopportuni. A quanto pare chi la pensa diversamente dal mainstream merita il peggio. Se ha avuto torto a posteriori, non è una cosa sulla quale compiacersi. Anche chi ha idee strampalate a volte può dare spunto a osservazioni ineteressanti, che ti costringono almeno a riflettere per farsene un motivo.
> 
> Detto questo, ricordiamoci che la civiltà umana si basa sulla evoluzione, e adesso sappiamo che la Terra gira intorno al Sole per merito di visionari che sono andati contro tutto e tutti.


vogliamo andare e ripescare i commenti di quando è morto Gino strada?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vogliamo andare e ripescare i commenti di quando è morto Gino strada?


In effetti ero rimasto abbastanza allibito, tanto da ricordarmelo.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vogliamo andare e ripescare i commenti di quando è morto Gino strada?



Ma ripesca quanto vuoi, non capisco dove speri di arrivare.

Io per Gino Strada mi sono dichiarato dispiaciuto, e quello che faceva umanamente era a suo merito.

Non lo sopportavo solo per l'enfasi politica che metteva, perché onestamente non se ne puole più di questa strumentalizzazione che fa sempre da contorno. Guarda caso anche lui andava a braccetto con i soliti.

Faceva un lavoro che teoricamente preclude pensiero politico, questo tizio invece faceva l'opinionista e quindi era inevitabile che ci entrasse di mezzo una affiliazione di parte. Mi sembrano due casi abbastanza diversi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Dicembre 2021)

Non mi dispiace per niente della morte di un tizio che con la febbre andava nei supermercati senza la mascherina, poi telefonava in trasmissione e urlava "che bello, ho diffuso i germi, ho fatto l'untore" (testuali parole)


----------



## Maximo (28 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Darwin


Battuta amara, perché ovviamente si tratta di una vita umana, ma è la verità.
Per evitare che si ripetano situazioni simili, o almeno per limitarle, che mettano l'obbligo vaccinale.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Dicembre 2021)

Ognuno fa le sue scelte, c’è chi muore per la patria, chi per un ideale, chi per una fake news


----------



## Giofa (28 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vogliamo andare e ripescare i commenti di quando è morto Gino strada?





pazzomania ha scritto:


> In effetti ero rimasto abbastanza allibito, tanto da ricordarmelo.


Quella discussione mi aveva profondamente turbato.
Anche però chi esulta per la morte di Mauro (non qui ma alla zanzara si sentono e Cruciani in nome di una finta libertà di espressione li manda in onda) è da condannare


----------



## Viulento (28 Dicembre 2021)

un inutile in meno, niente di che, ce ne sarebbero almeno altri 2-3 miliardi al mondo da togliere di mezzo.


----------



## Walker (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Oh, e che diamine. È morto.
> 
> Meno male che il Covid doveva renderci migliori…


Umanamente dispiace che non ce l'abbia fatta anche perché, forse, una volta uscito dall'ospedale avrebbe potuto essere un valido testimonial, come accaduto a diversi altri suoi seguaci no-vax ultimamente.
Certo che se il Covid doveva renderci migliori non ha dato di certo un bell'esempio, vantandosi in modo sprezzante via radio di aver fatto l'untore pur sapendo di essere malato.
E queste cose, mi sembra abbastanza naturale, indispettiscono non poco la gente.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vogliamo andare e ripescare i commenti di quando è morto Gino strada?


Figli e figliastri, come sempre negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Sto qui era un trippone over 60, a vederlo tutto tranne che il ritratto della salute, e da quel che ho letto su questo personaggio non avrà mai preso la minima precauzione, ricade perfettamente nella fascia di rischio del covid e nelle varie statistiche che si conoscono. Ora però verrà usato come foglia di fico per dire che bisogna vaccinare a tappeto i bimbi di 5 anni con 40 dosi l'anno


----------



## raducioiu (28 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto qui era un trippone over 60, a vederlo tutto tranne che il ritratto della salute, e da quel che ho letto su questo personaggio non avrà mai preso la minima precauzione, ricade perfettamente nella fascia di rischio del covid e nelle varie statistiche che si conoscono. Ora però verrà usato come foglia di fico per dire che bisogna vaccinare a tappeto i bimbi di 5 anni con 40 dosi l'anno


Infatti qui si sta parlando di un negazionista ma la cosa viene strumentalizzata per denigrare e trattare come stolti i non vaccinati mettendo tutti in un unico calderone.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Di fatto, i no vax non portano avanti neanche un opinione.
> 
> E' come se io domani dicessi che gli asini volano e qualcuno mi desse ascolto.



Spero tu per "no vax" intenda chi è ciecamente contro ogni vaccino (che però dovrebbe essere messo sullo stesso piano di chi è ciecamente a favore di qualsiasi vaccino).
Perché diversamente, se eventualmente ti riferisci a chi non è vaccinato o ha dubbi sugli attuali vaccini per il covid, mi pare una presa in giro gratuita considerato che di opinioni (condivisibili o meno) ce ne sono parecchie, anche basate in certi casi su fatti.


----------



## danjr (28 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> La morte di quest'uomo, pace all'anima sua, non doveva essere notizia.
> Così come lui non doveva essere a La Zanzara, così come altri no vax non dovrebbero essere ospitati in TV, in Radio, o in qualsiasi media che abbia una voce, per "5 minuti di celebrità".
> 
> Di fatto, i no vax non portano avanti neanche un opinione.
> ...


Ma io infatti non ho mai capito la retorica del "Eh ma bisogna fare domande, basta fidarsi ciecamente, pensare con la propria testa, farsi una propria idea", detto da gente che nel 90% si "informa" sui gruppi Telegram.

Adesso io dico voglio buttarmi dal tetto di un grattacielo perché sono libero di farlo, voglio vivere, non posso vivere nella paura, che i professoroni che ci rompono le scatole con la "legge della gravità" sono dei ciarlatani che cambiano idea ogni 10 minuti, che ormai c'è una vera e propria "religione gravitazionale", il tizio che dice che l'uomo può volare ha la stessa dignità scientifica del "professorone" che parla della gravità, e che se qualcuno dice che mi schianterò per terra è un gufo, un cagasotto, uno che ha paura della sua stessa ombra.

E se poi mi butto dal tetto e muoio, nessuno può dire che sono stato un idiota. Boh.


----------



## Walker (28 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In effetti si puo' gioire quando muore un assassino, un pedofilo o un mafioso.
> 
> Ma non perchè uno ha idee strambe o diverse.


Vero, ma se si fosse limitato alle sue idee strambe sarebbe stato meglio.
Vantarsi alla radio di essere andato già malato e febbricitante a "disseminare i germi" al supermercato, col rischio di creare gravi problemi specie a persone anziane o fragili è stato un brutto autogol.
Normale che qualcuno sia infastidito da un comportamento così irresponsabile ed irrispettoso della salute altrui.
Tutto ciò anche senza avergli per forza augurato il peggio, che però purtroppo per lui si è verificato.


----------



## sllmsa (28 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2021)

Credo che in molti di voi stiano trascurando il fatto che questo figuro è un criminale reo confesso, visto che andava in giro volutamente ad impestare la gente prima di essere ricoverato.
Al supermercato con febbre a 39 e tosse, senza mascherina.
Un criminale.
E io dovrei rispettarlo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vogliamo andare e ripescare i commenti di quando è morto Gino strada?


alla fine sono bias cognitivi, se muore quello che ti sta simpatico è giusto il cordoglio, se muore quello che ti sta sulle palle è giusto fare sarcasmo


----------



## gabri65 (28 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## vota DC (28 Dicembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Inzialmente pensavo che questi "personaggi" della zanzara fossero tutti costruiti. Questo aveva pure rifiutato l'intubazione se non sbaglio.


Da intubato che fai? Ti mettono il casco per respirare quando sei bello e cosciente. Se il casco non ha effetto sei morto: da sedato e intubato non respirerai meglio e sarai più soggetto e trombi.
Se perdi conoscenza prima di raggiungere il reparto d'ospedale ben venga la tracheotomia o l'intubazione (che poi se riprendi conoscenza ti tolgono l'intubazione e ti mettono il casco), ma altrimenti è solo accanimento terapeutico oltre ad essere controproducente. Soprattutto nel caso itaGliano dove non mettono terapia contro il covid ma aspettano che la malattia vada via da sola


----------



## gabri65 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Credo che in molti di voi stiano trascurando il fatto che questo figuro è un criminale reo confesso, visto che andava in giro volutamente ad impestare la gente prima di essere ricoverato.
> Al supermercato con febbre a 39 e tosse, senza mascherina.
> Un criminale.
> E io dovrei rispettarlo?



No, di certo.

Io invece dovrei essere contento di vaccinarmi e seguire le regole per dovere civicoh e rispetto verso gli altri, compresi soggetti come quello che mi ha quotato qualche minuto fa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## sllmsa (28 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## sllmsa (28 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2021)

Forse tu non lo sai, ma nel tempo libero come secondo lavoro per arrotondare svolgo abusivamente il mestiere di psichiatra nello scantinato sotto casa.

Quindi vorrei esulare dall' argomento e farti una domanda, davvero solo per curiosità mia:

Cosa porta un utente da 12 messaggi in 5 anni a tornare ed entrare in tackle cosi duro con vari utenti?

Davvero senza provocazione, è solo una question.
Ti chiedo perché oggi mi ha già capitato di sentir nominare utenti spariti da tempo, e quindi voglio usare te per capire come funziona!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Purtroppo il nostro destino è segnato,faremo la stessa brutta fine di tutti gli abitanti del sudafrica,colpiti e trucidati dalla variante omicron


----------



## gabri65 (28 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2021)

Chiudo con provvedimenti immediati.


----------

